

Clearance Sale: Barnes & Noble Didn't Evolve Enough - edw519
http://finance.yahoo.com/career-work/article/110381/clearance-sale-barnes-noble-didnt-evolve-enough?mod=career-leadership

======
robertg
I wonder what will happen with my Nook. Probably should have went with the
Kindle... oh well.

